# Homemade chute extensions



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Someone had a thread going about a black chute extension, then showed how they made one out of a bucket from lowes (spackle bucket). Anyone try this on a 10000 series ariens with the square chute? Saw a bucket in my garage today and though why not.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

All it should take is a heat gun, a drill, some bolts, and some ambition......


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

You forgot time badcat. If I do this I will post some pics. Although it's not like I'm spending time removing snow. 50 with rain today.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

What about using a thicker kitchen cutting mat? Even doubling them up would extend the chute about 2 feet, and be fairly rigid when it's held in place and curved at the top.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

First question Why is a extension needed?

Have you did a impeller kit to increase throwing distance?

 Al


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't know, but I'm holding onto a metal 5 gal bucket that I'm planning to turn into a chute extension.... one of these...


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> First question Why is a extension needed?
> 
> Have you did a impeller kit to increase throwing distance?
> 
> Al


Even with an impeller kit, the older Ariens blowers aren't known for their throwing distance. I ran into the issue last winter of running out of places to blow the snow at the end of the driveway. My square-chute Ariens couldn't throw it any higher/further, so it made giant piles that were a bit of a hazard for getting out of the driveway. A taller chute would have allowed more places to throw the snow.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's my 1971 Ariens with an Ariens 21" chute along with an 8" (+) extension that I made out of the original 11" chute. It also has a baffle that I fabricated for the right side of the chute. This chute set up is new for the 2015-2016 winter season and as of today, I haven't used it so I have no idea on what kind of throw it will give me.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Inquiring minds want to know! Let us know how it works if you get any white stuff worthy of a test......


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> Inquiring minds want to know! Let us know how it works if you get any white stuff worthy of a test......


I got a chance to blow a few inches of dry snow with my Lowe's blue extension. I also have an impeller kit. It does keep the snow in a tighter stream , kind of more square shaped as I left the end of the extension cut square. Did not help much when blowing into a cross wind, when blowing with the wind was not possible. It was very light dry powder, so you can't expect that much. One benefit was that pushing the deflector all the way down forces the plum a few degrees lower cutting to a very short throwing distance and cutting the blowback off, since the velocity was still high when the output hit the ground.

It seemed to perform better with last weeks wet snow, which went a long way, water, slush and snow.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/731401-post.html


----------

